# Baby Animals of the world



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaime401/6798836013/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Bambi by Cormack., on Flickr


cute kittens by ld photography 12, on Flickr


Baby by Black Cat's Nine, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heartofthewestcoast/6784866263/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Saw these cute little desert squirrels in the Daily Mail yesterday. 
























































That first pic is so cute!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ cute little things!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really cute.....thanks for posting.:cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ok, lets have real babies for a change 



Floating by Black Cat's Nine, on Flickr


Seaside Pugs by Black Cat's Nine, on Flickr


Boxing Day at the Beach by Black Cat's Nine, on Flickr


Bath? Bath? Bath now? by Black Cat's Nine, on Flickr


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's a few I took:


Meet Mosi (my parents' cat)


Eco-friendly dish washer


Pocket-sized predator




More kittens


Puppy


Puppy for sale


----------



## cyberx (Feb 14, 2012)

Babies are lovely, even a baby snake.


----------



## CuLongVN (Sep 13, 2006)

^^ everything else was cute except those snakes


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ why? did you get bite by snake before?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

friends by gypsymarestudios, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hottie-hyuuga/6785255280/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hottie-hyuuga/6931373129/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6785043458/sizes/l/in/photostream/


ducks by Hiii-Fiii, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

CuLongVN said:


> ^^ everything else was cute except those snakes


:lol:


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Baby Giraffe by Los Angeles Zoo and Botanical Gardens, on Flickr


baby giraffe by PCPeters, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Baby Ostriches by LaertesCTB, on Flickr


Baby Ostriches by fritsiefresh, on Flickr


Will I grow as big as you? by mrfelinfoel, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Baby Ostriches are cute!




woodsy  by francis.aldana, on Flickr


Newborn Moose Calf by Critter Seeker, on Flickr


Marilyn by bldavage, on Flickr


Baby Crocodile by MyFWCmedia, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Baby Otters So Cute That It Hurts.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lu09kpgggS1qhqss7o1_500.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Soooo cute!



761265 by ssahana, on Flickr


baby animals2 by ssahana, on Flickr


ice by ssahana, on Flickr


Baboon Baby for a Ride-1 by boddiel, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gerdaleblanc/6826727300/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Baby Elephant by life.in.pixels, on Flickr


Douceur by MaSouris.fr, on Flickr


Baby Foal with Mam and Dad by Karen James, on Flickr


My Baby by dhrumildesai, on Flickr


Baby Tiger Cat by Jordi Ebow, on Flickr


My little cat by Jordi Ebow, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

baby birds 2 by Sic Itur Ad Astra, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/6852799504/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/6852828216/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/6849944552/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/applebobi/6817322994/in/photostream/


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

That snake baby is one of the fewer things I find cute here. A lot of other stuff makes me wanne puke. uke:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

70933722 by mjb_leo, on Flickr


Brushtail possum by LSydney, on Flickr


Focused by Penny Hyde, on Flickr


_DSC3228 by Kevin Clark Photography, on Flickr


Mr. Jingles 2 by Kayleen Anne, on Flickr


Dublin Zoo Baby Giraffe by Deirdre Gregg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7781018718/sizes/c/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cute little Babys by Ashley Jenssen, on Flickr


OH EM GEE by rustyrabbit, on Flickr


Mario Looking Up by BARKtucson, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattd85/7983945270/


Hippopotamus - A birth has occured in captivity yesterday by bern'arts, on Flickr


MY LITTLE BABY by Simonné Pino, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

only baby rhino photos this time..




Nine-day old male Indian rhinoceros Jari walks beside his 18-year old mother Quetta in an outdoor enclosure at the zoo in Basel September 18, 2012. Jari was born last Monday weighing around 60 kilos (132.3 pounds).

Photograph by: ARND WIEGMANN, REUTERS


Read more: http://www.vancouversun.com/technol...+makes+debut/7262732/story.html#ixzz26t9qiXpx


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

animals,cute,donkey,baby,donkey,animal,fur-b87e7102aa81d59e0166b1c2ad567e30_h by karen.nixon, on Flickr


My bunny rabbit Max eating by Gianna Gagnon, on Flickr


Pomeranian Baby Bear. The runt. by lta362, on Flickr


Pomeranian Bear/Puppy by lta362, on Flickr


sept-1320 Baby Elephant by kestrana, on Flickr


Gazelle by assortedstuff, on Flickr


hello baby duck by LaLa83, on Flickr


Baby Zack by Flyck Chyck, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by IZZYandBLUE, on Flickr


Roger at 4 weeks old by BARKtucson, on Flickr


 #thailand #2011 #safari #world #tiger #cute #baby #me #old #wow #instagram #instafood #instadaily #city #thai #amazing #wonderful #day #sweet #nice #animal #babyTiger #safariworld #miss #this #place #missing #p2 by ElMɑhɑ ♡, on Flickr


42-15271573 by up_stream_productions, on Flickr


Panda Cub 8th Exam by Official San Diego Zoo, on Flickr


Fawn on the front door! Pic 2 by ToP dOg Images, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

CHEETAH BABY in the Masai Mara. #wildlife #animals #cheetah #wildlife #kenya The last Cheetahs in the Mara? by Uwe_Skrzypczak, on Flickr


Untitled by dan_garner_s, on Flickr


Larry the 10 week old Chihuahua/Heeler mix by BARKtucson, on Flickr


Souther Squirrels 3 by Chris Usrey, on Flickr


Baby Feed by DanBBrantley, on Flickr


M12802 - Bison birthday. ©Jerry Mercier by jerry mercier, on Flickr


Baby bird by LadyBiosphere, on Flickr


Baby Victoria the Hippo by JP de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

One piteous girl was carrying one pitiful animal on her head. Amazing picture.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ I'd say its one lucky dog to have one wondeful owner.



Caversham-1 by twilightsamurai, on Flickr


BRAZIL-ANIMALS-EXTINCTION by purplepirateofthesea, on Flickr


Baby Seal by gwegner.de, on Flickr


Baby Elefant by gwegner.de, on Flickr


Piglets by helenpriem, on Flickr


IMG_5325 by breezy421, on Flickr


----------



## ark (Mar 8, 2006)

Our mix-breed pups



















with their mom (right)


----------



## ark (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## ark (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ cute puppies! The twins look quite a bit like their mother.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by katmparker, on Flickr


#hedgehogs #cuteness #baby #awesome #animal #iphonesia #instagram #instamood #picoftheday #instagood #photooftheday by transitcheck, on Flickr


Baby donkey by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Starlings by Genshin One, on Flickr


284319 by rythmofthe_Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

916831109 by rythmofthe_Rain, on Flickr


182_panda-mother-baby_1920x1200 by rythmofthe_Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

squirrel-973-2560x1600 by rythmofthe_Rain, on Flickr


Fennec Fox kit by greyloch, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

viridis by mike00levin, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/siansmith/8263852001/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fromfok/8288872349/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamiehannah/8288535313/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

muffin-cat by beckitten, on Flickr


Just Kitten by zoerh, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

oh hai!!! by Official San Diego Zoo, on Flickr


Nala by megara ∞, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

cute updates...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Maggie Puppies Free Stacking by Sapphire Dream Photography, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/briankabat/8541275106/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

baby bunny by LilGagnon, on Flickr


baby bunny by LilGagnon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

baby bunny by LilGagnon, on Flickr


baby bunny by LilGagnon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Funny-Baby-Animals by amazipic, on Flickr


Baby Ducks by Dave Stokes, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Red Squirrel Baby Animal by Dr.Slime, on Flickr


Baby lions by floridapfe, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

baby pigs by JAK247 Photography, on Flickr


Baby Portrait by Kiyo [snow monkey], on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Egyptian Goose Goslings by sandys eyecatcher, on Flickr


puppy by coralie.vi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Diamond dag46_16 copy by Ulricke Alette, on Flickr


21 mars 2013_63 by Ulricke Alette, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

19 mars 2013_5 by Ulricke Alette, on Flickr


My apartment_14 by Ulricke Alette, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope's Litter of Pups by Linda Novocastrian, on Flickr


baby cheetahs by * Yumi *, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing series of baby animal pics, you did it again YF, thanks for the effort. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New Born by Soumya.SR69, on Flickr


cute kitten by hegekristin89, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

BABY ANIMALS 1 6-25-08 by AMICHAELMURRAY, on Flickr


Baby Clydesdale - So Foal of Energy by Dysartian, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Baby Clydesdale - So Foal of Energy by Dysartian, on Flickr


Kitten by Sharp.Shooter, on Flickr
Kitten by Sharp.Shooter, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely, thanks for the cute updates YF. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Baby Animals at Indian Ladder Farms - Altamont, NY - 2012, May - 01.jpg by sebastien.barre, on Flickr


Baby by Sebastian B-B, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/729396...zZ-bEDbg1-cqaYZU-c5Lo75-8rGn3d-bXQ4gY-7H6dmj/


Baby Rhino by Dirty Designs, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Baby Ducks by JR|Photography, on Flickr


baby animal(s) by ~ken phelan~, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

cuddly ducklings.


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Baby whale and mother


----------

